# Celebrating America’s Birthday



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

SigSauer P220 Combat 1984 45acp


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

good way to celebrate.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work, Marylou!
Three yards? Five yards? Seven yards? Please specify.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good work, Marylou!
> Three yards? Five yards? Seven yards? Please specify.


3 yards...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work!
You're bearing down, gripping the pistol more strongly.

Keep on shootin'!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

MaryLou, excellent shooting for standing on your head...........

Right hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good work!
> You're bearing down, gripping the pistol more strongly.
> 
> Keep on shootin'!


Steve I am and I'm feeling much more confident.


----------

